# Mako 21 LTS



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

I was wasting time at bass pro today and looked at the new 2014 mako 21 LTS and they look pretty nice. I was surprised that the bilge where there was opening was finished out and gel coated. Sort of strange tunnel but they said with the new design it will scoop and tunnel the water to the prop so should run pretty skinny if you add the optional jp. Not sure what the cost is but looks like it has some good potential. 
View attachment 621323

View attachment 621324

View attachment 621325


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Pics


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

I sure hope those motors run I just ordered one for my shallow sport....


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

See that piece of something glued over the tunnel? That's what kept me from buying that boat. I don't care what they say, I just can't trust that thing staying glued on. Looks like the motor is too low as well. No jackplate.
That and reports of less than happy customers of BassPro.
Bought a 21ft NauticStar ShallowBay from Reynolds Marine instead. happy happy happy.


----------



## peque (Aug 3, 2012)

That tunnel is what they called the rapid planning sistem.. they ride nice and very fast on a small engine. Even the 18 lts runs 42wot with a 90 optumax. Very impressive combo.hats off to those guys!!


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Too funny, I check out the 24 at Waypoint on 35 last week. Was very curious about the tunnel arrangement with the opening just aft of the step. Cool design and while it's clearly a production boat I was pretty impressed with the options, storage and accessibility to areas of the boat normally inaccessible. 

Need to go take some pictures of the Sportsman 24 I looked at Premier Yamaha. Very nice boat for the money.


----------



## corks and croakers (Dec 12, 2011)

Drill and screw that plate on the tunnel. It will fall off over time and pounding. Quick fix. Should be done at factory.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

The more I look at it, they have changed the tunnel a good bit. I remembered that the plate was flat and not as long, or deep. I almost bought that boat. 
I had always wanted a Mako since the 1970's. I stopped in Dumas & Long one time and priced a 17ft CC with a 65hp Johnson. $6300. Y'all are crazy.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

The price for the blue one with the regular mercury 150 4-stroke with hydraulic jack plate & hydraulic steering was just over $42,000. While the boat is nicely finished, that seems expensive to me for a production boat. You still would need to add depth-fish finder and trolling motor and a talon or power pole if desired. Those extras plus TT&L puts it over $50K. For that amount, one can get a Blue wave, haynie, pathfinder, skeeter or maybe a ranger. 


In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## FishOnOne (Feb 29, 2012)

I looked at that same boat and walked away impressed. The motor does look like it's mounted too low.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

the motor on the red boat is mounted right. It doesn't have a jack plate so your going to want the prop set at the place with the best clear water spot.


----------



## ut755ln (Mar 19, 2013)

ReelWork said:


> Too funny, I check out the 24 at Waypoint on 35 last week. Was very curious about the tunnel arrangement with the opening just aft of the step. Cool design and while it's clearly a production boat I was pretty impressed with the options, storage and accessibility to areas of the boat normally inaccessible.
> 
> Need to go take some pictures of the Sportsman 24 I looked at Premier Yamaha. Very nice boat for the money.


 I agree on the Sportsman. If you look at vs the 24 Nautic Star, Sea Hunt, Pathfinder, ect... it has a really well thought out interior design and is priced a little less.


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

atcfisherman said:


> The price for the blue one with the regular mercury 150 4-stroke with hydraulic jack plate & hydraulic steering was just over $42,000. While the boat is nicely finished, that seems expensive to me for a production boat. You still would need to add depth-fish finder and trolling motor and a talon or power pole if desired. Those extras plus TT&L puts it over $50K. For that amount, one can get a Blue wave, haynie, pathfinder, skeeter or maybe a ranger.
> 
> In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


80% of the boats you listed are "production" boats. Why the negative connotation with the term?


----------



## Texas Roach (May 29, 2009)

I ordered a 2014 21 LTS about 5 weeks ago. I should get it in at the end of this month. I got the 150 four stroke, jack plate and a few other options. After looking at a lot of boats this one fits my needs perfectly. It has an impressive amount of storage which was a big plus for me, I also liked the removable stern back rest (which I ordered as well). I'll post up how it runs once I get it on the water later this month. -Roach


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

fattyflattie said:


> 80% of the boats you listed are "production" boats. Why the negative connotation with the term?


Sorry about that. Didn't mean it to come out that way.

In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

I like the look of the Mako LTS 18, until I looked under the gunnels by the rod holder. Right where your hand would be to slide rods in and out of rod tubes, the underside of the gunnel had lots of unfiished fiberglass splinters and shards. Really? That seems like a 100% chance of slicing your hand, but 15 minutes with a sander and a brushed on seal coat of epoxy (1 hour per boat) would 100% fix it. But no, Tracker has to save that 1 sanding disk, one oz of epoxy and one hour of labor on a $30k boat.


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

atcfisherman said:


> Sorry about that. Didn't mean it to come out that way.
> 
> In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


I wasnt trying to bust your balls, was just curious if you had something against the "production" boats.


----------

